# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  ESP8266 - Kết nối Wifi và điều khiển từ xa với Blynk Local Server

## CKD

*ESP8266 - Kết nối Wifi và điều khiển từ xa với Blynk Local Server*

*ESP8266_WifiConnect_BlynkStandalone*

*Phần cứng gồm*
  - Trên module đã được thiết kế sẵn
Push buttonLDR
      - ADCRGB LED
      - GPIO12 - LED Green 
      - GPIO13 - LED Blue
      - GPIO15 - LED RedDTH22 - cảm biến môi trường được kết nối thêm.
      - GPIO05



*Thư viện*
  - Dùng các thư viện
ESP8266WiFi.h - http://arduino.esp8266.com/stable/pa...com_index.jsonBlynkSimpleEsp8266.h - https://github.com/blynkkk/blynk-libraryDHT.h - https://github.com/adafruit/DHT-sensor-library.git


*Hoạt động*
  - Tự động lựa chọn các Wifi SSID đã được lưu và kết nối với SSID có tín hiệu mạnh nhất mà ESP8266 tìm được.
  - Kết nối với Blynk Cloud Local server (hoặc Blynk server).
  - Gởi các dữ liệu lên biến Virtuals:
V0 - cường độ tín hiệu WifiV1 - LDR (Light Dependent Resistor)V7 - độ ẩm (humidity) từ cảm biến DTH22V8 - nhiệt độ (temperature) từ cảm biến DTH22

  - Nhận các dữ liệu
V3 - giá trị từ 0-1023, điều khiển LED GreenV4 - giá trị từ 0-1023, điều khiển LED BlueV5 - giá trị từ 0-1023, điều khiển LED Red

  - Lưu ý
Blynk.begin -> kết nối wifi và liên kết đến blynk cloud
      - Blynk.begin(auth, ssid, pass, "myblynk.homeip.net", 8442) -> liên kết đến một server khác blynk-cloud.com
      - Blynk.begin(auth, ssid, pass, IPAddress(192,168,1,100), 8442) -> liên kết đến một IPBLYNK_READ(virtualPin) ->function will be called every time App Widget requests data for Virtual PinBLYNK_WRITE(virtualPin) -> function will be called every time App Widget writes value to Virtual PinledWifiConnectStatus() -> nháy LED khi kết nối wifiledConnectStatus() -> nháy LED khi liên kết được blynk cloudwifiConnect() -> quét các Wifi SSID, lựa chọn các SSID đã được lưu và kết nối với SSID có tín hiệu mạnh nhất mà ESP8266 tìm được.



*Source* 
Có thể download tại <https://github.com/PhamDuyAnh/ESP8266_WifiConnect_BlynkStandalone>.

*Tác giả*
  Phạm Duy Anh (CKD)
http://cncprovn.com

-> *Cài đặt Blynk Local Server*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...-hanh-cho-RPi2http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...P-tinh-cho-RPihttp://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...an-IoT-tai-nha

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, doanthienthinh, Gamo

----------


## thucncvt

Bác có thể cho biết ứng dụng của nó,trong thực tế đời sống như thế nào và vai trò của nó ko

----------

